

The end of Wintel? Windows 8 ARM will not run x86 apps - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/96507-the-end-of-wintel-windows-8-arm-will-not-run-x86-software

======
proles
This is a step in the right direction for Microsoft when it comes to
addressing the basic needs the majority(?) of their install base. Getting
enterprise users to follow right along might not be as straightforward, but
the creation of a curated environment for app distribution and an ecosystem
that is center around the common user is certainly welcome.

All the items described in this article are the reason why I love my suite of
Apple products, specially iOS devices. Glad to see Microsoft headed that way.

------
digikata
The article talks about Win 8 as if you'll be compiling straight to ARM. I
haven't been following the Win8/Metro info very closely, but wouldn't one be
essentially targeting a .Net/Metro VM with implementations on ARM for mobile
devices and x86 for desktops? So of course you're not going to back translate
native x86 apps to ARM. Even if the instruction set/API translation were
perfect, the computing power wouldn't map over very well.

I've been wondering if Google would make a similar strategic move - i.e.
provide a desktop environment that can run Android apps targeted to users on
multiple OS's (A polish step beyond simulators/emulators for devs...). That
way you can access a much larger installed base of users and make the mobile
app themselves more portable.

Of course there's the argument that mobile-to-desktop protability would result
and all that much usability. However, it's something that I suspect that Apple
would have a harder time offering because they don't have a VM strongly
involved.

------
macavity23
This sudden epiphany from MS that the market is going mobile/ARM recalls for
me their about-face regarding the Internet with Win95/98. MS has always done
their best stuff when their back is against the wall.

As the article says, Win8/Metro is going to be a BIG change in the way the
user interface works, so MS is losing their historically biggest advantage,
that of all the bazillions of legacy apps out there.

Can MS win a straight up software-quality battle with iOS and Android, when
they have a two, maybe three year deficit to make up? The early signs from
Windows Phone 7 are not promising...

